

Ask HN: What Netbook Should I Buy? - dell9000

I want a netbook and am going to get one. What should I buy?!
======
GvS
MSI Wind is pretty good. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSI_Wind_Netbook>)

------
noodle
i love my eepc 1000he

~~~
gills
Seconded. I'll let you know how it works out after using it as my primary dev
machine for the next 4 months while circling the globe.

